# Digitrax and NCE Basic CV Value Charts



## nsr_civic

here is a quick list of decoder cv values for digitrax decoders. i will update with the NCE values when i track them down.

the whole decoder manual can be found HERE!!










































these CV's are for digitrax sound decoders only!.:thumbsup:
find the whole sound decoder manual HERE!!


















PM me with any questions!


----------



## MattyVoodoo

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## nsr_civic

no prob. maybe a mod will sticky this one!.. (hint hint) 
i always seem to need these and i can never find the paper manuals


----------



## tjcruiser

nsr_civic said:


> maybe a mod will sticky this one!.. (hint hint)


Done!

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

thanks TJ! 
POST ANY CV OR DCC PROGRAMING QUESTIONS IN THIS THREAD! 
ill do my best to help answer them or help to find the answers.!


----------



## tankist

nsr_civic said:


> thanks TJ!
> POST ANY CV OR DCC PROGRAMING QUESTIONS IN THIS THREAD!
> ill do my best to help answer them or help to find the answers.!


but then wouldn't that throw off the topic of the thread? topic is about charts, right?


----------



## nsr_civic

well i suppose i could open a different thread for it then.:cheeky4: lol


----------



## iamwhiteshadow

Thanks so much for posting this info your a life saver.


----------



## CCRR

This is my first post . I just installed the ESU sound decoder into my Bachman Forney 2-4-4. Works wonderful but it needs to be set up. I have A NCE power cab how do I go about setting up brakes ,uncoupling or the chuff rate. The instructions are vague at best. Any input would be appreciated thanks .
Greg


----------



## NIMT

Go to ESU,
Here: http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/instruction-manuals/digital-decoders/

Download the right manual, Look for the CV lists.
any more problems pop back here.
Just start your own thread and you'll get more direct answers.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow

Thank you for posting the charts I need them


----------



## BNSFcountryCA

It's nearly 2 years later. Are these still current? I got a digitrax decoder a few months back. And there online manual is a Hassle cuz it's 60+pages all PDA format.


----------



## Cycleops

Looks like we never got the NCE values!


----------



## sid

broken no worky needs the el deleto


----------



## sid

wonder what ever happened to the nec values charts ect. /??


----------



## Tom_C

*Update?*

Yeah, looks like this thread is dead? Zed is dead, baby, Zed is dead.


----------

